
Show HN: 3mail – email newsletter - yodaarjun
http://3mail.carrd.co
======
wingerlang
I can hardly read the stuff below the button
([http://i.imgur.com/D5tS8LT.png](http://i.imgur.com/D5tS8LT.png))

Also you should add examples of emails sent.

------
Bilters
Could you please be more specific on what we can expect when we do sign up?

~~~
yodaarjun
Hi Bilters. Sure, I'll update the website with more details.

